# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #11

## Matte87

Time to compete once again! The competition will go live when enough people have signed up. Make sure you check in each day so you don't miss it! I will announce the date a few days before it goes live.

Sign up and you promise that you'll update your score atleast once a week, or you'll get banned from the competition.

Here's a link to the old one: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-10-a.html

If you're good at lucid dreaming I suggest you sign up for Upper League.

No lying, no flaming and keep on dreaming!

** = Upper League*

*People who has signed up*

*Matte87
LonelyCloud
Taffy
PennyRoyal
Jkniager
MysticalDipshit
Ginsan
Chikko
StaySharp
Texture
Lmrhone
Mikasan527
DragonMaster21
pelko
PostScript99*
she*
Raven Knight*
Checker666*
BrandonBoss*
Xanous*
KnightDreamer*

*

----------


## Sozu

I'm in - the lower league.

----------


## Sensei

Count me in. Upper.

----------


## Taffy

woo hoo~

Lower please.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Count me in. Lower.

----------


## Xanous

Oh, I'll join this time. Upper.

----------


## KnightDreamer

Upper League

----------


## Jkniager

I'll join.  Might help get my LD count up. lower

----------


## NightSpy2

Mememememe!
Hmm, Upper League! Lets see how well I'll compete, since I haven't been having many LD's recently.  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

I guess i'll give this a go because why not, should i pick upper or lower though?  :Uhm: 
Also your link points to an invalid thread apparently.  ::yddd::

----------


## Matte87

All of you are signed up  :smiley:  I put you in Upper League *Checker666*, and link has been corrected, thanks!

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Sure why not  ::D: 

Lower league :3

----------


## Ginsan

I don't know what this is about but a challenge is always welcome. I'm in!!! *the lower league*

----------


## PostScript99

I don't see any reason not to, so sign me up! (lower please. I'm not insanely confident.)

And what's "setting yourself up for an REM rebound?" btw? And if you chain by accident, does the second not count at all or counts as a normal remembered dream?

----------


## Sensei

> I don't see any reason not to, so sign me up! (lower please. I'm not insanely confident.)
> 
> And what's "setting yourself up for an REM rebound?" btw? And if you chain by accident, does the second not count at all or counts as a normal remembered dream?



I have often wondered about the "no chaining" rule. Does this mean that 2 LDs (if chained) count as one? Or does the chained dream not count at all (like if you do awesome stuff in it)

----------


## NightSpy2

Yea Matte, I reckon maybe you could re-think the no chaining? Because DEILD'ing is also a skill, and it's kind of sad to deny people points if they use it to chain. 
I know you're probably thinking 'but it's such a cheap way to get points', but it's not really that easy, and even if you think it is, it still gives people the same opportunity for points anyway, so you're not really making it unfair by allowing chaining.  :smiley:

----------


## she

I'm in. Upper.

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, I might change it so that you only get 3 points for being able to chain. What do you guys think? Like you said NightSpy, someone proficient at DEILD chaining would be able to get 100+ points a night.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Hmm, I might change it so that you only get 3 points for being able to chain. What do you guys think? Like you said NightSpy, someone proficient at DEILD chaining would be able to get 100+ points a night.



Yea that's true... Hmm. Maybe you could make it that if it is a chained dream, then you get normal points for the first dream, but then for each subsequent, chained dream, you get half the points for each dream? Oh and you could make it so that the chained dreams have 1/2 the point cap? So for example lets say you have a Lucid Dream, then have a DEILD.
In your first LD you have a point cap of 20 as per normal, and in each DEILD, you count up the points, then divide by 2, capping at 10? So if you earned 22 points in the DEILD, 22/2 = 11, which is greater than 10 so you get 10 points for that dream. If you earn like, 16, then you got 16/2 = 8, and you get 8 points for that dream.

Does that sound like a good, fair system? It would limit the amount of points people can get from DEILD quite a lot, so you couldn't rack up loads of points simply by chaining heaps of LD's.  :smiley:  (Which is pretty much what we're trying to achieve)

Oh, and PostScript, you should probably join upper league. I'm saying that based on your LD count.  :tongue2:

----------


## Chikko

I'm also in, lower league. My first competition!

----------


## Sensei

Maybe just no points for the lucid, but it counts as a different LD. Because you don't want to do awesome stuff in a DEILD and only get half points for it. So it would look like this. 
Dreams 2 points
Lucid 5 points
Transformation
Teleport
DEILD 2  or 3 points
Fly
Conjure an object
Telekinesis

----------


## PostScript99

> Oh, and PostScript, you should probably join upper league. I'm saying that based on your LD count. :p



Me, go up against people with 100-200+ LDs and people who have had more LDs this year than I've ever had?  :Eek:  I would get pwned so bad it wouldn't even be funny.

----------


## Matte87

I like the idea that you get no points for DEILD'ing, but you can rack up the points from tasks like a normal dream. The rest is signed up! 

*PostScript99:* It's up to you if you want to be in Upper or Lower league. Usually the people in lower league only get a few LD's tops during the two week period. Many don't even recall one dream a night.

----------


## PostScript99

Very well then, bump me up. This will certainly be interesting...

----------


## Texture

I'll give it a go. Upper

----------


## Texture

> I'll give it a go. Upper



Hmm, you know what, I think I'll go lower, just because I'm solely focusing on MILDs and I have almost no experience with them. Thanks!

----------


## StaySharp

Definitely signing up again, need to be a little more active on DV and I want to exercise my newest lucid strategy, hypnosis. So far I had one lucid out of 5 attempts, and I may finally learn how to WILD. Let's see how it goes.

As for the league... I don't know I'm still working on my home and while my recall slowly recovers it still isn't awesome, and the amount of lucids I had is less than small. Put me in the lower league this time I guess.

----------


## Raven Knight

Sounds fun, count me in upper.  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

> Sounds fun, count me in upper.



Raven Knight? Part of our competition?
That truly is an honor.

----------


## Sensei

> Sounds fun, count me in upper.



I am excited to see you in here. It definitely takes the competition to the next level. This will be fun.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

You're signed up  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Thanks.  Looking forward to it.  :smiley: 





> You're signed up

----------


## Matte87

The competition will go live around Monday or Tuesday next week  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

That's cool, I may unable to reply within the first few days however, since my PC went down for good (the mainboard is done for).

----------


## Matte87

No problem StaySharp, if I don't hear from you I know you have a legit reason.

----------


## Lmrhone

I'm in! But lower league!

----------


## Saizaphod

I'm in, lower. Btw where do I update my possible score?

----------


## Matte87

You're signed up!  :smiley:  The competition will go live on *Wednesday.* I've got some stuff to do tomorrow but I'll try to get the thread up and running by then.

*Mikasan527:* I will make a new thread tomorrow where you will post your score and I'll update it once a day.

----------


## Zyangur

Wow, how did I miss this thread for so long? Sign me up  ::D:  , lower league please!

----------


## pelko

lower, my 1st x now on a site like this
->amazed at how unknown this LD practise is =3
something 4 the dreaming mood ^^;
youtube.com/watch?v=7tOo2OMUhB8

----------


## Matte87

Alright you're signed up  :smiley: 

*This thread is now closed! Due to the large number of people who has already signed up. You're welcome to sign up in the next one.*

----------

